# Derealization and over-thinking



## Logan1887 (Aug 3, 2011)

When i have serious episodes of DR i try to comprehend existence and how the universe can sustain itself, how life began, how we can move and live in 3 dimensional space i try to comprehend and understand things that "normal" people without DR ignore and don't think about. I feel like the world makes no sense that existence itself is ridiculous and like i am alone in my feelings like i am drifting into this dark void of nothingness (psychologically speaking). I feel like my past memories before my Anxiety and DP/DR are all a lie like they never happened or like it is all a blur. I find myself crying about nothing, i constantly "think what if this isn't DR what if it is something worse or maybe i have drifted into another existence or something" i feel like i have forgotten what normal feels like, as if normality is like something you hear about like a spiritual experience something that other people feel but you can't or never will, i constantly think "am i really here? am i really on this computer?. I think the problem is that i over think way too much and i don't know how not to. I don't want to talk to a therapist because i am afraid either that they won't know or understand whats wrong with me or i won't get better. I have spent at least 4-5 years alone i mean i have my family but as far as a social life i haven't had one in a long time, i have been angry at so many things going on in society for so long but have never been able to get it out, i am very creative with my ideas for things but have know one to share them with. I keep blaming myself for not trying to make friends, always being nervous about everything, having animosities towards people i don't like, wishing i could have been with people i never will be with, getting to travel like other people. I feel trapped in my own life.

I have felt this way for a long time but it never got to the point where i was experiencing DP/DR maybe this is a punishment i don't know but whatever the case it is a living hell. Please if anyone can relate in anyway please help this really sucks.


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Sure I can and many people can.

Go to your old topic and see the replies.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/28508-is-this-normal-with-derealization/

This feeling of the life being so fucking ridiculous,yup I know,I have this.I Think a lot about the universe,all those shit.These that your memories are false is totally irrational.I have sometimes this thought but well how do I overcome it?I just say to myself:Victor,this is just an irrational thought that you are having now.You are trying to imput the sense that you are having now into your old stuff.They were real,it's just you trying to put the feelings you have now to a time where you hadn't them.

I Recommend you seeing a therapist or a Psychiatrist.Don't be afraid,they will only help you.

Just try to focus that in the past you didn't focused on these questions,and that you'll stop worrying about them.Just give time to the time.You have been in what we call the vicious worry cycle,where you,by worrying and thinking about these too much,just makes you more sad,derealizated and keeps you in this.

Really,go see the therapist,I do it,tomorrow I have it,and I love it.


----------

